# errore "Inconsistency detected by ld.so" [RISOLTO]

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti.

Stamattina Firefox ha deciso di non avviarsi più.

Questo è quello che succede:

 *Quote:*   

> $ firefox 
> 
> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 582: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!

 

Se lo avvio con l'opzione -safe-mode si apre, ma crasha con un errore simile quando apro gmail (ma sarà solo gmail?).

Ho installato Opera (da cui scrivo ora) e anche lui in avvio lamenta questo errore, ma parte e funziona senza problemi.

Ho già riemerso firefox ed eseguito un revdep-rebuild, ma senza fortuna alcuna.

Ieri avevo emerso questi pacchetti:     Thu Jan 27 16:54:27 2011 >>> app-shells/bash-4.1_p9

     Thu Jan 27 16:54:47 2011 >>> media-libs/libpng-1.4.5

     Thu Jan 27 16:55:06 2011 >>> media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r2

     Thu Jan 27 16:55:53 2011 >>> gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4

     Thu Jan 27 16:56:25 2011 >>> dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.2

     Thu Jan 27 16:56:33 2011 >>> app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20101217

     Thu Jan 27 16:57:28 2011 >>> net-wireless/bluez-4.80

     Thu Jan 27 16:59:28 2011 >>> sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4

     Thu Jan 27 17:44:39 2011 >>> kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5-r2

     Thu Jan 27 17:48:36 2011 >>> gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.28.2

     Thu Jan 27 17:48:56 2011 >>> app-emulation/playonlinux-3.8.8

     Thu Jan 27 17:49:37 2011 >>> gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.28.2

     Thu Jan 27 17:54:04 2011 >>> gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.4

     Thu Jan 27 17:54:17 2011 >>> dev-python/pyxdg-0.19

     Thu Jan 27 17:58:23 2011 >>> media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.21-r1

Mentre firefox, versione 3.6.13, è sempre quello che installai il 16 dicembre.

Avete una vaga idea di come uscire da questo pantano?

Grazie mille.

----------

## Pes88

Ciao!!! 

Pupoi postare l'output di questi comandi : 

```

ldd /usr/lib/libpng14.so

ldd /usr/lib/libpulse.so.0

ldd /usr/bin/firefox

```

Mi puoi  dire se il tuo sistema e a 32 bit o 64 ? 

Il problema si verifica solo con firefox o anche con chrome? 

Dai una lettura a questo : http://www.luxpopuli.fr/Internet/GMail-GoogleTalk-ou-le-chat-audio-video-sous-Debian-64-bits

 E' in francese....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie per l'aiuto.

Riporto:

 *Quote:*   

> $ ldd /usr/lib/libpng14.so 
> 
> 	linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb77d9000)
> 
> 	libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7780000)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ ldd /usr/lib/libpulse.so.0 
> 
> ldd: /usr/lib/libpulse.so.0: No such file or directory

 

(abbastanza naturale, non uso pulseaudio ma gstreamer)

 *Quote:*   

> $ ldd /usr/bin/firefox
> 
> 	linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb77b3000)
> 
> 	libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7779000)
> ...

 

Il mio sistema è uno stable a 32 bit.

Come avevo scritto in precedenza, con Firefox l'errore ne blocca l'avvio, con Opera viene riportato ma riesce ad andare oltre.

Non ho chrome installato.

In effetti la colpa è di google-talk-plugin.

Se lo disinstallo, firefox si avvia.

Avevo la 1.4.1, passando alla 1.8.0 il problema resta uguale.

Per il momento, disinstallo google-talk-plugin e ricomincio a navigare. Ho letto la pagina che mi hai linkato, ma grazie alle mie ridotte capacità mentali temo di non aver trovato la soluzione al mio problema, se esiste.

Posso vivere anche senza google talk, ma mi piacerebbe risolvere..

----------

## Pes88

hai gia letto questo ??

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346533

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> hai gia letto questo ??
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346533

 

BINGO!

Per la verità l'avevo letta, ma non con la dovuta attenzione. All'ultimo commento era postata la soluzione:

```
emerge =libpng-1.2.44
```

Grazie mille, vedrò di sdebitarmi   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In effetti la colpa è di google-talk-plugin.
> 
> 

 

qualche tempo fa, avevo dovuto aggiungere nell'ebuild di googletalk-plugin questo link un po' assurdo:

```

ln -s /opt/google/talkplugin/lib/libCg.so "${D}/lib"

```

poi, lo ho fatto notare su bugzilla, ma loro mi hanno risposto con una decina di giorni di ritardo che il mio link era (diventato) superfluo.

fai un controllo con ldd e prova ad aggiungere qualche pezza come la mia.

purtroppo, continuano a distribuire quei software in formato binario, linkati staticamente sui percorsi di Ubuntu, che non sempre coincidono con quelli Gentoo.

----------

## MajinJoko

Ti ringrazio, ma ricompilando libpng si è risolto, e il plugin funziona.

Approposito ora metto "Risolto".

Grazie mille per l'aiuto

----------

